# HELP !! Superior drummer volume too low



## Ang (Apr 11, 2012)

okay, as an audio engineering, we know that audio clipping is bad 
I tried to figure out my problem, but still i can't
after done mix the s2.0. my s2.0 volume is very low.
how to keep the volume of superior drummer remain loud but not clipping ?
if i turn the volume on -0 -30 db, and its clipping.
then if i turn the volume over -30 db it is not clipping, but the volume is very low,  not as loud as the other song i heard

how to fix this? should I continue to next step (record other instrument) and fix this on mixing or mastering ?

thanks before...


----------



## Lianoroto (Apr 11, 2012)

I guess you probably haven't used any EQ on the drumkit? Removing frequencies and giving each part of the kit its own space is a crucial part in increasing volume. Should also make it easier use compression etc.

If I misunderstood then I apologize, but frankly, your question wasn't very clear. xD

Also, gratz on first post!


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 11, 2012)

Try a compressor?


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 11, 2012)

Compression, also play with the velocities of notes. DO NOT CRANK THEM TO 127! It will sound mediocre.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you using the multi-out feature?


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Apr 12, 2012)

And if you are using multi-out, are you using your DAW faders or the SD 2.0 mixer to get the volume you want?

I have everything pretty well maxed at zero (unless I'm x-drumming a snare or something and don't have as many outs in Logic as I have SD channels) and use my faders in Logic to control how loud it is. You should be able to get considerable volume without clipping or using any compression to alter the sound.


----------

